# diesel fluid malfunction



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Got this message. today. with the no start in 200. Been doing some research but
have not found too much on this condition, and what dealers have done to resolve.
Must not be too common on x35d. Any others get this message. SUV has 8,000 miles


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

txagbmw said:


> Got this message. today. with the no start in 200. Been doing some research but
> have not found too much on this condition, and what dealers have done to resolve.
> Must not be too common on x35d. Any others get this message. SUV has 8,000 miles


This means the SCR system is not efficient enough to reduce the NOx emissions. Not necessarily an issue with the DEF fluid. If the DEF level drops too low the no start countdown begins at 1000 miles.
I recommend the you take it to the dealer right away to have the SCR system checked and not reduce the miles until no start any further.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Post deleted...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

You get that if you have a failed nox sensor. Do you have any codes?


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Hoooper said:


> You get that if you have a failed nox sensor. Do you have any codes?


Ditto on the NOx sensor. Take it to a dealer, you are still under warranty.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Took it to the dealership yesterday. Was confusing. One advisor said could not
drive it home. It had the message and now a check engine light that came on during
the drive in. With no loaners or transportation back home 75 miles they got a 
manager who ok a reset of the mileage till no start. Set an appointment during
the first part of December to bring back in.

Was told the check engine light will not go off but on the drive back it went off and
diesel fluid did not come back on either.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Was told not to be concerned. If fails. Will be towed to the nearest BMW,, covered under warranty.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

definitely sounds like NOx sensor. They had time to reset the counter but not throw a new NOx sensor in? I bet they have that part on the shelf, 10 minute job. Oh well, at least they reset it and set a date for the fix.


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Did not know there was an ability to reset that "no-start counter". From everything I have read so far it was a non-possibility.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

YozhDzl said:


> Did not know there was an ability to reset that "no-start counter". From everything I have read so far it was a non-possibility.


Will tell you another thing about the no start counter on my X. It got down to 
140 150 miles, on the way in, than started going back up to 199. Than it started going 
down again. Forgot to mention this to the service advisor

Been driving all day and things seem fine so far. No check engine or diesel fluid


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

The diesel fluid message never came back on and neither did the check engine.

2 days ago was the appointment to check. Got the vehicle back last night. Replaced 
scr catalytic converter and another part on the exhaust pipe. added more exhaust fluid


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

txagbmw said:


> Will tell you another thing about the no start counter on my X. It got down to
> 140 150 miles, on the way in, than started going back up to 199. Than it started going
> down again. Forgot to mention this to the service advisor
> 
> Been driving all day and things seem fine so far. No check engine or diesel fluid


It is just like your low washer fluid level. There is a float in there that makes contact or not, depending on angle of the car, etc... May come and go periodically when it is near that set point. The point is that the level is low and needs to be topped back up before you really do run out of the 1,000 mile warning. Anyone that manages to get stuck on the side of the road because of that, should consider perhaps walking or the bus.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

His issue wasn't the level but the reduction in nox measured between the two sensors. You don't get a fluid malfunction or 200 mile countdown from the level being low.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> His issue wasn't the level but the reduction in nox measured between the two sensors. You don't get a fluid malfunction or 200 mile countdown from the level being low.


Hmmm, the title said Diesel Fluid Malfunction?:dunno:

So if the NOx sensors or DEF injection malfunctions you get a 200 mile warning?

I don't recall ever getting anything like that, and I've had my share of DEF, SCR and EGR malfunctions.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

ticket said 1) exchanged exhaust pipe DEF exhaust injector. 2) replaced scr
catalytic converter. codes were SCR and EGR. Noted no check engine
at test but found above fault codes 

Might help others if take in for similar issues 9,000 miles on vehicle

They changed the oil again, was done 4 months ago. ? if bad SCR did something
to oil


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Also when opened the hood they found a whitish crystal like substance all
over front part of engine. No comment on service paper what this was


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The white crystal stuff is DEF. it crystalizes really fast when out in the open. Sloppy refill is the cause, rinses off easily with no ill effects.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Hmmm, the title said Diesel Fluid Malfunction?:dunno:
> 
> So if the NOx sensors or DEF injection malfunctions you get a 200 mile warning?
> 
> I don't recall ever getting anything like that, and I've had my share of DEF, SCR and EGR malfunctions.


If the system believes it is injecting fine but not getting the nox reduction it expects to see based on the amount of def being injected, it assumes that the fluid is not actually def and gives you the 200 miles countdown. This can happen when a nox sensor is failing but still within the feedback range acceptable to the dde. It doesn't happen with most def system issues.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> If the system believes it is injecting fine but not getting the nox reduction it expects to see based on the amount of def being injected, it assumes that the fluid is not actually def and gives you the 200 miles countdown. This can happen when a nox sensor is failing but still within the feedback range acceptable to the dde. It doesn't happen with most def system issues.


Learned a new one then. I did know you couldn't fool the DEF with non-DEF liquids, just did not know what the warning would be.

Cheers!


----------



## orville1 (May 26, 2015)

I'm living the same problem right now with 2011 X35d. Had the Exhaust Fluid incorrect warning go on while travelling in New Jersey. Overland BMW did a good job trying to diagnose the issue but without success - No restart in < 50KM. Drove back to Ottawa Canada without being able to restart (750km). In at local dealership, diagnosing NOx/ Catalytic converter. I drive a LOT. at 165K/100k miles. First major problem and hoping it can be fixed under warranty.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a sensor on the active tank that gets cruded. Tank replacement fixes it although one of the members on E70 side or here DIY'd the resistor that is the source of the sensor failure.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

orville1 said:


> I'm living the same problem right now with 2011 X35d. Had the Exhaust Fluid incorrect warning go on while travelling in New Jersey. Overland BMW did a good job trying to diagnose the issue but without success - No restart in < 50KM. Drove back to Ottawa Canada without being able to restart (750km).


Great time to use the drive-through and you better leave it running if you stop for fuel or to pee.


----------

